# From fathers day today



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

Heres a few pics from my fathers day before I had to go to work. I am truly blessed with a great family. 

I hope yall have as wonderful fathers day as I had…even tho I didn’t get to spend alot of time with them, they are very understanding.

Thanks for lookin.

[attachment=6819]

[attachment=6820]

[attachment=6821]


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

Almost forgot. Thats a hamburger hat my oldest made for me. The candy card was made by the 2nd oldest...thay call me by my first name..it used to be daddy robert, now its just robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice family Robert. The best gifts usually cost very little and the best is love and you have got it...........


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

That is one awesome card! and even a better family. Thanks for sharing and have a great Fathers day.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2012)

My kids have made me some cool cards but they could take lessons from Maddison, because that's the coolest card I ever saw. Thanks for showing us that daddy Robert. 


Hope your shift is a safe one tonight. Keep your eyes peeled for logs on curbsides.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 17, 2012)

That was awesome! A card to remember forever. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats awesome


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 17, 2012)

That is absolutely incredible. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

